

Use Outlook as a Google Reader Replacement - rainmaker23
http://lifehacker.com/5992435/use-outlook-as-a-google-reader-replacement

======
nonamegiven
You can also use Thunderbird (Account Settings/Add Other Account) or Firefox
(click an RSS link, choose Live Bookmarks, Subscribe Now).

